# Petco Brand Black Sand



## zoea (May 6, 2011)

Anyone ever used it? Pros and cons would be appreciated.


----------



## Mxx (Dec 29, 2010)

Good question, 
http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/aquariumforum/archive/index.php/t-69644.html
http://www.aquariacentral.com/forums/showthread.php?253627-Black-sand-for-cherry-shrimp-tank


----------



## zoea (May 6, 2011)

I appreciate the threads but neither talk about petco brand black sand. One mentions petco gravel but I'm not interested in that. Thanks for trying though. Any other input?


----------



## Penny (Sep 16, 2011)

I have it in my 6.6gal,










Only had it for a couple of weeks but so far, so good. (I don't have any soil or anything underneath it though 'cause I'm a newb and didn't know you are supposed to do that for planted tanks!) My crypts are doing really well in particular. All the ones in there actually came from one small pot, had to split them a few times already.

My favorite part about it though is that is was really clean. I rinsed it a little in a bucket but I don't think that is even necessary with this sand. Very little dust. Water cleared up in no time!


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

it look just like most black "sand" you can get.
and its not cheap


----------



## zoea (May 6, 2011)

Yeah I'm interested in it mostly for granules size. I dont wabt gravel but pfs packs down too tight and locks gas under which rots out roots if u dont stir it. Thanks for the photo that's a beautiful tank and don't do a bottom layer of soil its a huge mess root tabs work great and I home make mine so they're really cheap. Like $20 for a years supply for a 125 gallon tank!


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

Go with diamond black blasting sand it is the same stuff. Make sure you get the larger grain version Tractor Supply carries the stuff. It is $8 for a 50lb bag.


----------



## Java Moss (Jan 17, 2011)

TactusMortus said:


> Go with diamond black blasting sand it is the same stuff. Make sure you get the larger grain version Tractor Supply carries the stuff. It is $8 for a 50lb bag.


Thanks for the tip. Will strongly consider. 

Was considering Flourite black sand, but they want $20 for a bag of 17-19LBS.


----------



## zoea (May 6, 2011)

Is it large grain? I need large grain to keep it from compacting. I've also heard sand blasting sand is sharp, I have at least 20 corydoras and a 7" Synodontis so...


----------



## Abrium (Jan 7, 2011)

I don't but people keep cories with the blasting sand with no ill effects. You can find the thread on here somewhere.


----------



## aaronbrown (Apr 13, 2010)

i kept corys and a horsehead loach that loved to burrow in it with no troubles id suggest not getting the smallest grain size it will work but dont try to vacume it or you wont have none left


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

zoea said:


> Is it large grain? I need large grain to keep it from compacting. I've also heard sand blasting sand is sharp, I have at least 20 corydoras and a 7" Synodontis so...


There are different grain sizes they are marked on the bottom of the bag. The largest being about the grain size of flourite black sand. A hair bigger then pool filter sand. Definitely stays put and doesn't float around. I have a 1050 gph powerhead blowing directly across a patch of the sand on my substrate to keep it nice and clear and it never knocks particles lose. Doesn't compact at all even the smallest size. People don't realize compacting happens when you have several different sizes as they all fit together kind of like a puzzle. However when it comes to a substrate that's particles are all the same size they will not compact.

As far as cories and the other catfish go. I have close to 20 cories and 13 loaches. I have not had a single issue. They all have nice healthy barbels. My cories have even spawned several times. Very cool to watch by the way.


----------



## zoea (May 6, 2011)

Ok do you think the granules are 3mm? I'm more interested in petco brand...


----------



## Kutschy (Sep 6, 2011)

I just put some black colored activ flora planted substrate in the 20 long tank I bought yesterday. If its disturbed your tank turns cloudy black for a while :/. My 55gal terrarium has the brown planted subtrate in it and it did that for a while


----------



## zoea (May 6, 2011)

Hmm I wonder what its made of


----------



## tbonedeluxe (Mar 10, 2008)

Here is that other black sand thread.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/substrate/147593-black-sand.html


----------



## Penny (Sep 16, 2011)

The granules are bigger than most sand. Here's a pic...


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

Anyone know if this Hawaiian type black sand or something artificially coated?


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

I have used the Petco sand substrate and have had pretty good success with it. When I washed it prior to putting it in I found almost no dust in it. When I added water it did not cloud up at all. For plant purposes, it is inert as far as I know, and the price is a bit high for what you get, but I have had no problems with it at all.


----------



## zoea (May 6, 2011)

Cool that helps I'm wondering what it is like ceramic coated quartz or if its painted. Wish they had that on the packaging! BTW welcome to the forum guys I see a lot of newbs on here  great to have more enthusiasts.


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

zoea said:


> Cool that helps I'm wondering what it is like ceramic coated quartz or if its painted. Wish they had that on the packaging! BTW welcome to the forum guys I see a lot of newbs on here  great to have more enthusiasts.


I do not think it is painted, and I am honestly not sure about what ceramic coated quartz actually is. To the best of my knowledge it is just inert black sand. I have a friend who is a mgr for Petco, and I can ask him to find out for you. I will post his answer once I get it.


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

just use the blasting sand recommended its uniform and you can use the larger grains if wanted, much better than the painted sand from petco, i have a cichlid tank with some and it happens to have plants works really well and doesnt require proding


----------



## Jadenlea (Sep 15, 2011)

I posted this on the other black sand thread.

For people worried about using the blasting sand, or like me, picked it up and there was lots of brown sand and little straight pieces of something mixed in... (weird) 

The Instant aquarium tahitian moonsand is on sale on the petco website for $15 for a 20 lb bag and the TMS without instant aquarium (straight black sand, no bacteria mixed in) Is on sale for $14 at pet mountain.

Both are no shipping cost after $49


----------



## Penny (Sep 16, 2011)

wetworks said:


> I do not think it is painted, and I am honestly not sure about what ceramic coated quartz actually is. To the best of my knowledge it is just inert black sand. I have a friend who is a mgr for Petco, and I can ask him to find out for you. I will post his answer once I get it.


Agreed... I would be surprised if it is painted, I've tried to make it chip and can't. It is a bit expensive though especially if you have a large tank. My tank is small, I only needed 3 of the small bags at $4.99 each but I'm very happy with it and would definitely use it again.


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

My friend was not able to find anything out for sure other than that the black sand is NOT painted. He sent an email to corporate and should know in a day or so. When I hear back from him I will post the info.


----------



## zoea (May 6, 2011)

Thanks you are quite helpful  right now its 20% off on their website and shipping over $50 is free so I'm thinking of getting some because im quite fond of the granule size shape and texture.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

I really think you would be pleasantly surprised with the diamond blasting sand. However I guess you just cant sway some people.


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

TactusMortus said:


> I really think you would be pleasantly surprised with the diamond blasting sand. However I guess you just cant sway some people.



Jip, I love the Diamond Blasting sand!! It looks awesome, my corys love it and its CHEAP!! What do you want more??!!


----------



## zoea (May 6, 2011)

Well its a 2 hour drive in a 8 mpg vehicle. I have considered the blasting sand but I opened this thread to learb about petco black sand. I want to consider all options before planting, this is a very high tech tank for apistogramma and microgeophagus breeding, want to make sure nothing will be leached from soil thay can harm them. I've made the mistake of not researching before, I just wanna make sure i have all my bases covered.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

I hear you I can just tell you from my experience on several tanks with lots and lots of fish without any loses (knock on wood). That I wont be using any other substrate as it is very cheap and works fantastic. Great for growing plants as well as long as you use root tabs. However that being said I would order online if I were you as well. The two hour drive in a gas hog will probably end up costing you just as much. Also another thought are you dead set on black as a substrate color? Because I know that there is only one substrate I would pick over the blasting sand and that is pool filter sand that stuff is awesome and the easiest to clean in my opinion however I like black substrates myself.


----------



## Tiff (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi! I started the same post last week...check it out. The Black Diamond looks great in my tank. Much cheaper than the Petco sand.


----------



## zoea (May 6, 2011)

I went to 7 hardware stores, half of them didnt care blasting sand and the ones that did only carried small grade. Sooo thats not an option...trying to find some colorquartz cuz the estes replacement is ridiculously expensive.


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

zoea said:


> Well its a 2 hour drive in a 8 mpg vehicle. I have considered the blasting sand but I opened this thread to learb about petco black sand. I want to consider all options before planting, this is a very high tech tank for apistogramma and microgeophagus breeding, want to make sure nothing will be leached from soil thay can harm them. I've made the mistake of not researching before, I just wanna make sure i have all my bases covered.


For breeding you don't need a high tech tank and its better to go bare bottom... 
I bred GBR's in substrate, planted tanks, and its a pain!! But hey, everybody his or her fun 

BTW my Rams live really happy in the Diamond blasting sand with underlayer of MTS.


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

zoea said:


> I went to 7 hardware stores, half of them didnt care blasting sand and the ones that did only carried small grade. Sooo thats not an option...trying to find some colorquartz cuz the estes replacement is ridiculously expensive.


How fine was that small grade? mine was 30/60


----------



## zoea (May 6, 2011)

Well I have 2 20s set aside for breeding but the substrate is for my 125 g show off tank  and idk what grade they were but they looked and felt like black sand to me. About as big a grain as the pfs I have now...


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

zoea said:


> I went to 7 hardware stores, half of them didnt care blasting sand and the ones that did only carried small grade. Sooo thats not an option...trying to find some colorquartz cuz the estes replacement is ridiculously expensive.


 
Its called Black Diamond..incase noone has already mentioned. What's wrg with small grade (very Fine) this is what I used to dirt my tank.


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

I've only seen Black Diamond at Tractor Supply Co.


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

tuffgong said:


> I've only seen Black Diamond at Tractor Supply Co.


Northrn tools carries it too


----------



## zoea (May 6, 2011)

I need deep sand I currently have small grade and it packs gas under it which rots the roots. I stil daily and have many cories but its too much work I don't want to leave for 3 days and come back to find all my plants rotted to h*ll  so thinking of petco sand


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

zoea said:


> I need deep sand I currently have small grade and it packs gas under it which rots the roots.


 
Then why not buy some snails...I got em ..


----------



## zoea (May 6, 2011)

I have 22 full grown nerites and 8 cories but my sand is too deep for them to make a dent in it. I need it deep to hold down the slate attached to my driftwood and for certain plants. And petco sand has bigger granules and their pretty heavy


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

zoea said:


> I have 22 full grown nerites


 
You've got the wrg snails...U need MTS.

malaysian trumpet snails...


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

Sorry, but its really hard for me to see sense in what you write... Is this only me?

btw this sand http://www.petco.com/product/115883...aspx?CoreCat=MM_FishSupplies_GravelSubstrates doesn't look like sand, looks more like smaller pebbles who have been painted, just like their gravel...
Like it said in the discription: Made of non-toxic fish safe materials and colors, so its painted for sure.


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

Here you go, I just chatted with somebody from petco, here is the conversation:

Thank you for choosing PETCO! One of our representatives will be with you shortly.

You are now chatting with Abby.

You: hi

Abby: Hello! I am a PETCO Customer Relations Representative. May I know who I'm chatting with?

You: is the black sand painted black?

You: hi, this is tom, how are you doing?

Abby: Hello Tom. I'm doing fine. Thank you and your self?

You: fine 2 

Abby: It sounds like you would like to know the color of the item, correct?

You: no, i would like to know if the sand is painted or if it is natural color?

Abby: Oh. I see. Let me check that for you. May I ask for the SKU number of the sand so I can look for the information you need?

You: http://www.petco.com/product/115883...aspx?CoreCat=MM_FishSupplies_GravelSubstrates

Abby: Thank you. One moment please while I find that information for you.

Abby: Thank you for waiting!

You: np

Abby:* I found out that the sand is actually painted*. The sand is processed to remove potentially harmful debris and metals, and assists in breaking down waste. It will not affect the water's chemistry, nor harm any aquatic life (fish, invertebrates, or plants).

You: ok thank you, have a good day


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

get in contact with a quarry, its what I do when I want sand or rock for cheap, I have a buddy now that owns a quarry and sells me 45-50 pounds of very nice black quartz, non leaching and nice large granules for about 20 bucks, he can ship also if you want I can send you the number. His family supplied 3m for the colorquartz and the sand I buy from him is the T grade. and petco sand is painted as I mentioned before. Also if you consider buying from the person I buy shipping might be costly as he lives nearby me but I'd check it out either way


----------



## zoea (May 6, 2011)

I bought the petco sand. Many of you are criticizing me instead of answering my question. I just wanted to know if it would harm fish. According to nalu86 it doesnt. That's all I've been asking. I went to petco.com and bought 180 lbs of this for my tank. It will be better for my plants. It cost $116 with my 10% off coupon and shipping was only $5! I'm sorry if I come off rude but its annoying when everyone is trying to tell me what to get after I posted many times I just want to learn about petco sand. Thanks for those of you who helped me  much appreciated.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

zoea said:


> I bought the petco sand. Many of you are criticizing me instead of answering my question. I just wanted to know if it would harm fish. According to nalu86 it doesnt. That's all I've been asking. I went to petco.com and bought 180 lbs of this for my tank. It will be better for my plants. It cost $116 with my 10% off coupon and shipping was only $5! I'm sorry if I come off rude but its annoying when everyone is trying to tell me what to get after I posted many times I just want to learn about petco sand. Thanks for those of you who helped me  much appreciated.


i was reading through the posts and felt the same way you did. instead of assisting with the question you were basically chastised for not listening to other's "answers" for a question you didnt ask, "petco black sand vs other options"


----------



## zoea (May 6, 2011)

Thanks for agreeing. I didn't want to come off harsh I just wanted the answer to my question. At least I finally got it though!


----------

